# [W] looking for Warzone miniatures



## jawd500

Hi all,

Currently looking for some of the old classic Warzone miniatures (the 28mm kind, not the ones from Prodos). I'm based in the UK so would look to ship to and from that country and possibly Europe (as I think Europe tends to be ok in terms of shipping). I'm currently looking for:

- Bauhaus Jaegers squad 
- Bauhaus HMG team
- Bauhaus Vulkan suits
- Capitol Light infantry
- Capitol Mortar team
- Imperial Hurricane Walker

Let me know if you'd be interested in selling/ trading. To trade I mostly have Warhammer 40k chaos/ Daemons, a few imperial guard, Nurgle and Mantic (if you want specifics, or are looking for something in particular let me know).

Thanks


----------



## Kreuger

@jawd500 Right on! I was an original Warzone player when it was first released. Great game! Unfortunately, I don't have the models you're looking for I played mostly dark legion.

Have your checked out prince august miniatures in Ireland?

They either have a back stock from the Target games days or have the rights to cast new models. They still have a bunch of things for sale. There's always ebay as well. 

Do you still get to play Warzone or are you simply collecting?


----------



## jawd500

Hey Krueger,

Alas the game itself was a bit before my time, though I'd still like to pick up a copy of the 2nd edition starter set. I have indeed looked at Prince August - sadly they have none of the things I'm looking for! I have to rely on forums such as these to do some digging (I suppose at least it's nice to have those moments where you finally come across an old gem, though). 

My plan is to use them for substitutes in whatever 28mm game any local wargaming club plays - I've yet to get into the scene myself, but I know there's a fair few in London. They'd do great for IG, and a good pass for Warpath as well.

On that note, I don't suppose you can recommend any other good forums for trading areas? Lead adventures is the only one I'm currently signed up on, although with luck there's a chance I'll be getting my hands on the Jaeger squad from there.


----------



## Kreuger

Sorry! I don't do any real trading. 

A friend of mine liked Bartertown though. In the states I know folks who have used Craig's list. 

I've only ever shopped via ebay for second hand miniatures and in bins at a convention once.

I don't know if you noticed, but Prince August sells the stater set which includes 80 guys (40 Bauhaus and 40 Imperial for £35.00 with VAT). I bought the boxed set when it came out years ago and sold the minis because I played neither Bauhaus or Imperial. But it's still an amazing deal if you can use the models. I've also seen just the guys on ebay in the past too.


----------



## Drizzt Do'Urden

jawd500 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Currently looking for some of the old classic Warzone miniatures (the 28mm kind, not the ones from Prodos). I'm based in the UK so would look to ship to and from that country and possibly Europe (as I think Europe tends to be ok in terms of shipping). I'm currently looking for:
> 
> 
> Bauhaus Jaegers squad
> Bauhaus HMG team
> Bauhaus Vulkan suits
> Capitol Light infantry
> Capitol Mortar team
> Imperial Hurricane Walker
> 
> Let me know if you'd be interested in selling/ trading. To trade I mostly have Warhammer 40k chaos/ Daemons, a few imperial guard, Nurgle and Mantic (if you want specifics, or are looking for something in particular let me know).
> 
> Thanks


I have all the miniatures that you have listed.
Answer me here if you are still looking for them.


----------

